# Clarocet NRI



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Has anyone with anxiety problems tried this product? It is supposed to help balance the chemicl ibalance that causes anxiety, depression etc. I am using it now but not up to the full dosage yet, nor have i been taking it long enough to know if it works (although I swear I do feel less anxiety, I have GAD) I will post back to let those know if it does a good job as opposed to the antidepressants which have all had horrible side effects for me. The only side effect from the clarocet so far has been a couple hours of sleepiness after taking it but not so much I need to go to sleep.Jenkins


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Since you are taking a product considered an herbal supplement, it is tough to say how well it will work since it does not have to have any true testing like prescribed meds. If it works for you, that's fine, but be sure to tell your doctor/pharmacist that you are taking this since some of the ingredients could interfere with prescribed medication. (They list the ingredients on the website so you might want to copy it down and show to dr.) Take care.


----------

